
Ice Fishing for Neutrinos - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/ice-fishing-for-neutrinos
======
_Microft
"He suspected “that many people had had this idea, knew more about glaciology
than I did, and obviously concluded it could never work.” “If we really had
[known] what we were doing we would probably not have done it. And, in fact,
it turns out that a lot of the things we should have known turned out not to
be true.”"

This paragraph reminded me a lot of the quote of Max Planck saying that
"science progresses one funeral at a time" (removing old and incorrect
convictions from the pool of opinions in the scientific community).

~~~
PhasmaFelis
On a totally different subject, this is why life-extension technology scares
me. Science, politics, and so many other things progress when set-in-their-
ways elders give way to young revolutionaries, who become elders in their own
time. I worry that the generation in power when medical immortality is
perfected will nearly freeze us in place forever.

~~~
civilian
If this is such a big problem, why don't we execute scientists when they're
50? Or at the very least, ban them from writing about their field?

My argument is hyperbole, but an "anti-life-extension" position is literally a
"pro-death" position.

We may have problems with ancients stagnating science, but I think that's a
problem we can tackle with other methods.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I'm less worried about science in particular and more about politicians, CEOs,
and other authorities. And society in general, for that matter; a lot of the
improvements that African-Americans, for example, have seen in the last 100
years have been down to the old bigots being displaced by more tolerant young
people. Basically, whatever prejudices are popular when life extension becomes
commonplace are going to be fixed permanently.

And of course overpopulation becomes a huge issue if it's widely available.
People seem to have a real thing about having kids, and even with dramatically
advanced space travel it's just not possible to transport people offworld fast
enough to make a dent in the population. We either wind up with crippling
overpopulation or draconian birth control.

> _I think that 's a problem we can tackle with other methods._

Such as?

------
BooneJS
More on IceCube: [http://icecube.wisc.edu/](http://icecube.wisc.edu/)

[https://wipac.wisc.edu/](https://wipac.wisc.edu/)

